# Crotchrot.



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

So, I'm building this nice resin figure model of Ripley from Alien (X-Acto-Facto's "Lucky Star" kit). She's taking off her spacesuit in that final scene, wearing only a skimpy t-shirt and panties. I gave her a primer coat to see if I needed to sand any more seams or fill any bubbles in the resin.

Tiny hole in the crotch of her panties. I go to put putty in it, and it collapses - there's a void under the surface, an air bubble about the size of ... well, about the size that her naughty bits would be!. A little careful sculpting and I could have made her anatomically correct!

I filled it with epoxy putty, and veeerrry carefully resculpted it back to its proper panty shape.

Ah, the joys of modeling! :freak:

jp


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Any pictures? :jest:


----------



## Barry Yoner (Mar 6, 1999)

Don't go there!! There are limits as to what can be shown...!!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

I have a friend who did what you suggested and made one of his Anime girls anotomically correct. The lengths some peopel will go to.....


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

veedubb67 said:


> I have a friend who did what you suggested and made one of his Anime girls anotomically correct. The lengths some peopel will go to.....


Hey, man, it's ART! The female body is beautiful! (The male body on the other hand is ape-like and hairy.) :jest:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

"In Space ... No One Can Watch You Seam"


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I guess she wasn't a virgin when you got her, John!


----------



## python (Nov 4, 1999)

How am I supposed to concentrate on work for the rest of the day?? 

"Stop squirming, Sigourney.....you won't feel a thing."


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

ya know she was lookin' pretty good until the scene where we get a look at her from behind . nothin' worse than a woman with no butt .
hb


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

beck said:


> ya know she was lookin' pretty good until the scene where we get a look at her from behind . nothin' worse than a woman with no butt .
> hb


She's a hard lookin' woman, for certain sure! That bone structure has turned on her as she's gotten older.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:freak:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I believe she may be suffering from chronic "dry basket". It's a common complaint among professional bridesmaids. :freak:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John,

Maybe that's where the alien came out  

You'd better check around your house!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

One a more serious note, here's the spacesuit she's taking off:










I even made a decal with her name on it for the chest patch.

I built up around the inside of the sleeves and legs with ApoxySculpt, 'cause her limbs don't quite go in far enough to hide the fact that they're stumps:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

John P said:


> :freak:


Sorry I asked for pictures!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Let's see if we can "Caption This Photo" within the boundaries of good taste... and yes, I do know what forum I'm in. 

Try this one:
"Scene deleted from Ghostbusters II"


----------



## Osgood Wickerwood (Jul 11, 2000)

John, if you want you can paint the panty/ies to seem translucent! Be carful how much putty you use on that crotch....has to look female ya know lol. 

Os


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Is it that time of the month already?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Actually, the panties are gonna be pink, and I've made little flower decals for them .


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

John P said:


> Actually, the panties are gonna be pink, and I've made little flower decals for them .



Hey! That's not canon!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

phrankenstign said:


> Is it that time of the month already?


What do you mean? As in the "ides of November"???


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Seriously: Great looking suit! It's a shame she has to wear it though. I like her with the subdued limbs. Reminds me of a girl I once dated.

BTW: is that a two-part epoxy? I've never used it before.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

ApoxySculpt? yes, two clay-like parts that you kneed together. Many people sculpt with it, but I just use it to fill big voids or shape simple kitbash sections. I'm not a very good sculptor.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Why, oh why do I expect to see some nasty, spaghetti-hating little creature with metal teeth emerging from that "rot". :freak:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> ApoxySculpt? yes, two clay-like parts that you kneed together. Many people sculpt with it, but I just use it to fill big voids or shape simple kitbash sections. I'm not a very good sculptor.


How does it compare to Milliput or MagicSculp?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's much neater and easier to work with than Miliput, and has a smoother tecture. You just open the two tubs, take a fingerfull of putty from each, mash it together and use it. Keep your fingers wet and it won't stick to them. It wet-sands VERY well but clogs the paper if you dry-sand. And you can sand it to a fine fetahewred-edge and blend it in with a model perfectly.

The drawback is that it doesn't stick to smooth styrene plastic. At all! As long as it has a corner or a hole to grab onto, everything is fine. But I've used it to build up a shape on a starship hull, only to have it fall off after it hardened! Well, glue it back on and fill the seam with Squadron putty or superglue and all is well. It's a trade-off for the easy workability.

Here's the tail end of the USS Coeur de Lion all puttied up with ApoxieSculpt, sanded and blended. In this case I has no seperation problems since there was no flex between parts, and the putty had plenty of nooks and crannies to grab -








The chunk between the two impulse engines is 100% putty. 

And here it is painted. Absolutely seamless and smoothly blended!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^Wow! Thanks! That looks like pretty good stuff. 

I'm on the last pound of epoxy putty of a good type but I don't seem to be able to find any more of it (can't remember the manufacturoer). I need to switch pretty soon.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Excellent job on the suit! Did you use washes or pre-shade?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Neither! base coats of solid color, followed by airbrushed shadows of a slightly darker shade, followed by colored chalk pastel on a brush. Yes, in every - single - ridge - of the suit. :freak: Followed by some dry brushing of the base colors.


----------



## Osgood Wickerwood (Jul 11, 2000)

As a Frisco dealer has supplied me Magic Sculpt a number of times, I've never tried anything else except STUPID Milliput. Magic Sculpt RULES! 

Guess what? I go for my upteenth crown prep today at a dentist....LUCKY me! To top it off, I have a too porous jaw bone for a few injections of anesthetic to work well. He has to give me 3 to 4 sets of injections during an hour to 90 minutes. 

Holding the metal plate with that casting stuff in my mouth for 5 minutes or more is bliss too! I have a fortune invested in my mouth.....too bad they can't do anything for my face.

Os


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Waite a minute, I think I know her...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Osgood Wickerwood said:


> As a Frisco dealer has supplied me Magic Sculpt a number of times, I've never tried anything else except STUPID Milliput. Magic Sculpt RULES!
> 
> Guess what? I go for my upteenth crown prep today at a dentist....LUCKY me! To top it off, I have a too porous jew bone for a few injections of anesthetic to work well . . .


What does being Jewish have to do with your bones?  

Seriously, thanks for the advice about Magic Sculp. I'd been tempted to order it but wanted to find out first what people thought of it.


----------



## Osgood Wickerwood (Jul 11, 2000)

What happened is that of all the numbers and letters on my keyboard, the E and A are rubbed off. 

If I get a compooter with a mouse and junk, unless I can transfer my current webtv account over to the compooter account, I'll loose all my saved files, e mails, my sites, and memberships at places like this. 

Then I have to start new accounts with different user names and passwords....a pain in the a**. 

Os


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Osgood Wickerwood said:


> What happened is that of all the numbers and letters on my keyboard, the E and A are rubbed off.
> 
> If I get a compooter with a mouse and junk, unless I can transfer my current webtv account over to the compooter account, I'll loose all my saved files, e mails, my sites, and memberships at places like this.
> 
> ...


Can you email all that info to your new computer?


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Perfessor,

MagicSculp is great stuff and I highly recommend it. It's very easy to use, nontoxic, can be smoothed with water and has a pretty long sculpt time. I've used it on all of the seams of the kits at the website below.

Check it out! 


http://www.geocities.com/ssbn598ssn682/index.html
RK


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Osgood Wickerwood said:


> ....a pain in the a**.


Still think I'd rather have one of those than "crotch rot!" :freak:


----------



## Osgood Wickerwood (Jul 11, 2000)

John P, can I smell her space suit? slobber, drool 

Os


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> Perfessor,
> 
> MagicSculp is great stuff and I highly recommend it. It's very easy to use, nontoxic, can be smoothed with water and has a pretty long sculpt time. I've used it on all of the seams of the kits at the website below.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recommendation! I'll give it a try!

Great stuff on your website there!

Which model are the tatoos on and how did you get such detail at a small scale?  

:jest:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Did the fleshes Tuesday, did the panties last night. Masking tape removal took a couple of divots of putty out of her legs with it. Refill, resand, repaint the legs tonight


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

John P said:


> Did the fleshes Tuesday, did the panties last night.


 We're gonna need a new forum for this hobby. Anybody wanna be a sponsor?


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

Hey John P., I guess you can put OBGYN on yer resume.

Travis


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*Ummm...*



veedubb67 said:


> I have a friend who did what you suggested and made one of his Anime girls anotomically correct. The lengths some peopel will go to.....


Shouldn't that be "the *depths* some people will go to...." ? :devil:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ripley on a stick:










All ModelMaster paints - base coat of light flesh with warm flesh airbrushed in the lowlights. Panties are a mixed pale pink with some airbrushed shadowing in a slightly darker pink. The hair was base coated black, then dry brushed with two progressively lighter browns, then given a wash of dark brown 'cause the light brown was too light, The shirt is solid white at the moment. I'll attack with chalk pastels next on the shirt and face (I may leave the body alone, it looks decent). Face painting details after all that. Last thing will be the pretty little flower decals on the panties .


----------



## Osgood Wickerwood (Jul 11, 2000)

NOT that I should get ANOTHER kit but is this one still obtainable? 

Os


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yup.
http://www.xofacto.com/

On their babes page:
http://www.xofacto.com/babe.htm
under "Lucky Star"

Here's my finish:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/ripley1.html


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Is there something wrong with me if I'm sexually attracted to a work of art?

Great stuff as usual, John! I like your idea of putting her in pink and grunge.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

She's a lady, but she's all busniess.


----------



## Osgood Wickerwood (Jul 11, 2000)

you did a reel perfeshunal job there JP. 
If I get one, I'll do the hair with a touch of glitter and the panties look satiny. Maybe put a Cult TV Man logo on her T shirt too.

Os


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Don't forget to stuff a dollar in her waistband .


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Beautiful work, John! I that scene she had her minute of sexiness!!!


----------

